# The Tux and the Tabby



## Anderlie (Apr 22, 2015)

Here is my gorgeous girl and her new little dudebro. He is giving her the business 24/7 and it's adorable, I can't wait until they are friends and not just play buddies. 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are adorable!


----------



## DaAdorableOne (Oct 8, 2014)

Cute! How old are your little ones?


----------



## Anderlie (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks!  The older girl is 2.5 and the little guy is only I think around 12 weeks old. The girl is a dainty little thing, barely 3kg so she makes the boy look a lot bigger than he is.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awww Anderlie!
They are soooo Cute!
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh they are so sweet. Today the threads are full of wonderful cat photos. Total kitty overload. Can't focus on work LOL


----------



## Anderlie (Apr 22, 2015)

Here are a couple of new ones. The tree photo is a worry! She's teaching her little brother some bad habits :x Luckily they're never allowed outside on their own.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Anderlie (Apr 22, 2015)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

What adorable kitties! I love the tree pic - it took me a while to figure out where she was though, lol! 

I don't think you told us their names? (at least not in this thread)


----------



## Anderlie (Apr 22, 2015)

No I haven't, the tuxedo is named Penny and the kitten is named Leroy


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Well welcome to you, Penny and Leroy!


----------



## Anderlie (Apr 22, 2015)

*Latest pics of the best friends*

We have now been together for 7 weeks and I am thrilled with how well they get on. Thrilled and slightly alarmed that the kitten is already nearly the same size as the 2.5 year old cat lol. Leroy the kitten will walk up to Penny and shove his head under her chin with his ears back ready for grooming, all the while letting out a thunderous purr. I am loving it. It sounds silly but honestly I feel like my little family is finally complete!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh my heart! They're so cute! It's so nice to see them lovin' and getting along


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Leroy already grew quite a bit. I also love them in the tree. It is like Penny is teaching Leroy.


----------



## Anderlie (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes exactly! He really looks to her for behaviour modeling and discipline which I think is good because I suspect he's going to outgrow her significantly.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

That pic of Penny grooming Leroy is sooo sweet! It's great that they get along so well.


----------

